# Jumping up



## Jack O'Neill (Feb 12, 2008)

My Male GSD greets me everyday when I come home by damn near tackling me, Jumps all over me and crys trying to lick my chin. He just started this about 7 months ago and does not do it to anyone else, Everyone else can go inside and he will wait and watch them but if I come in he is all over me. I have tried turning my back on him, bringing my knee up, and giving him the "sit and stay" command when walking in and nothing seems to work?

It seems he is just so darn happy to see me he forgets everything he knows until I pet and hug on him. 

Suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Pet & hug on him - quickly!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Jack,

This type of question would be better suited on one of the many pet forums out there. This forum is geared toward more advanced training topics and these types of questions are outside of our intended scope of discussion.

If you have any questions about working training topics then feel free to ask them 

Thankyou,
Mike


----------

